# Baymule’s Pigs 2018 HEREFORDS!



## Baymule

I found 2 Hereford boars 4 1/2 months old on Craigslist. We went and got them today. I have long admired Hereford Hogs and am delighted to find these! As usual, I have no hog pen ready and won’t be putting them in the pasture we sprigged with Bermuda and Bahia. So I guess we better get busy! @misfitmorgan 

We went to Como to pick them up and made new friends. The couple that sold them has registered Herefords, ours are 3/4 Hereford. What nice people! It was like meeting a sister I didn’t know I had! I called @Devonviolet on our way home. Would have loved to stop and visited with them, but in the pouring rain, we just wanted to get home. 

We stopped at Tractor Supply and three people stopped to admire the pigs! They are beautiful.


----------



## Latestarter

And so the fun begins once again! Congrats! They look delis... ummm great! yeah, that's it...


----------



## Devonviolet

That's awesome!  That's a couple of nice looking pigs!   

I tried to get Baymule to drop one of the pigs at our house, but she wouldn't do it!  I don't know . .  . . my feelings were a little hurt by that!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Look at them purdy pigs!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Herefords are my favorite pig to look at. Love the color pattern. 

Congratulations! I loved dreading your last pig journey. 

Now, what is the plan for these pigs? Breeding? Meat? Have you gone through the meat from the last pigs?


----------



## Baymule

Goat Whisperer said:


> Herefords are my favorite pig to look at. Love the color pattern.
> 
> Congratulations! I loved dreading your last pig journey.
> 
> Now, what is the plan for these pigs? Breeding? Meat? Have you gone through the meat from the last pigs?


Thanks! I love Herefords and have always wanted some, but they are few and far between around here. I was glad to find these.
These are feeder pigs for meat. The last two pigs we had, we sold half a pig and gave away half a pig, put one in the freezer.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Those are some nice looking piggies there Bay!!....


----------



## Mike CHS

It is hard to beat a good find on some pork and new friends to boot.


----------



## Baymule

Our 3 year old grand daughter named the pigs, Piper and Poodle.  Piper is one of her favorite words. It’s a joke word, she pairs it up with random words and laughs. Of course we play the game and laugh too. She’ll blurt out Piper potato and we say No! Not Piper potato! Then we giggle. The game goes on, Piper Papaw, Piper Mamaw, Piper tree, Piper car and anything else that enters her mind. So now it’s Piper Pig. Poodle? Have no idea.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That sure doesn't sound much like dinner, but it should work out for ya anyway....we all make exceptions for the grandkids....


----------



## misfitmorgan

Congrats on your new piggies Bay!!!

Please get some new pictures after they settle in! I'm so glad you finally got some herefords, i know you love them.


----------



## Baymule

Since I always seem to be doing things bass-ackwards, we have been working on a pig pen. Poor pigs are still in the trailer. I switched them to soured corn. MUCH LESS POOP! And they aren’t starving all the time. But I’ll be real happy to get them in their new home with feeder and water all set up properly. 

It has rained continuously since we got the pigs, finally a clear sunny day! Yesterday we worked our tails off. We cut up a light pole, chained pieces to front end bucket and carried them to the pig pen. 







We dug out the angered post holes to accommodate the big poles. We rolled them and got them in position. DH lifted one end and I used the shovel for the poles to hit and slide in the hole. Then we used the level to get them straight and tamped the dirt around them. 






We got all four set, it will be the pigs 10x10 barn. At 73, DH is in very good health and still strong! 






Proud of our hard work!






Tired and dirty, we headed over to the neighbors for some upside down pineapple cake. But just past our place was billowing smoke! A grass fire was out of control and moving past. The owner had called the fire department but was afraid of the fire jumping the road, where it could take off in hundreds of acres of deep forest. DH and I bailed out of the mule armed with a hand towel and bath towel. We beat flames as they burned under the fence and up to the road. We sure were glad to see the fire trucks arrive! 



















After all the excitement we finally made it to the neighbors and got that cake! 

We got back home, smoky, dirty and exhausted. Our son in law invited us to Olive Garden to celebrate DH’s birthday, so of course we said yes! Quick showers, dressed and out the door! We had a nice evening with family, lovely ending to a busy day.


----------



## misfitmorgan

So glad you're getting work done on your pig pen, i'm sure the pigs will be glad too. It would have been really bad if that grass  fire had gotten away.


----------



## Mike CHS

Those are the kind of days that makes you smile when it is all said and done.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure sounds like DH had an excitement filled day for his celebration....I know the pigs will be glad to get out of the trlr too and feel some ground under their feet.....


----------



## Baymule

today, since we worked on the garden fence, I took the green weeds I pulled to the pigs. They liked the weeds and ate them up. I was sitting on the ground, hog ringing chicken wire to the garden fence when I heard a weird sound. I got up to investigate, it was coming from the pig's trailer. Haha! Piper was sticking his snout in the water tub and blowing bubbles!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ain't watching little animals grow up, so much fun? They are always putting a smile on your face with something they did/do to entertain ya....


----------



## misfitmorgan

Baymule said:


> I was sitting on the ground, hog ringing chicken wire



For some reason i read this was "I was sitting on the ground, hog riding chicken wire".....i was so confused for a second! 

Piggies are fun to watch for sure.


----------



## luvmypets

The whole time with you guys saying you are making a pig enclosure, Im just looking at the grass and thinking "It won't be long now"


----------



## Baymule

A few days ago, our neighbor Robert and DH set a railroad cross tie for a corner post. I was babysitting the little grands. So tried to get a picture with the big strong HE-MAN guys, showing off their work, and the girls. The 3 year old was more interested in her stick and the 18 month old resisted having to stop long enough for a picture. She was screaming a hissy fit. LOL LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

Boy does that bring back some Memories.........the first 2 daughters used to do the same thing.


----------



## Baymule

Today I had errands to do, including ordering the metal for the Sheep barn roof. Had to get car inspected, get tags, go to Tyler to pay for my metal order, plus a few other things. It was 2:00 when I got home. 

I was determined to work on pig pen, so I did. My husband and son in law are on a trip to the Grand Canyon, stopping to see the sights along the way. They are having a blast together. It was our son in laws idea and I’m so happy for both of them. 

Anyway, I formulated my plans, according to what was in my pile of lumber. I found 2x8s mostly 8 feet long, some shorter. I pulled them out of a roll off dumpster some years back, pulled the nails out, they had been used for setting concrete forms. Perfect for what I wanted today. I needed 12’ lengths, so I cut an 8’ in half which gave me 12’ added to the 2x8. I cut a 5’ 2x8 in half and used it to cleat my newly made 12’ board together. 

Then I had to raise it to screw to the poles. I positioned 2 ladders, lifted one end, set it on a ladder, then the other end. 







I put a level on top to check my very own brand of Scrapology. Not too bad, not level, but better than I thought!






You can see where I patched it together. Short board? Need a long board? No problem!






I got both of them up. 






I loaded up the back of the mule with 8’ 2x4 Lowes rejects. I loaded up cut offs 2x4’s from the Sheep barn roof. Tomorrow I’ll manufacture 12’ 2x4’s and set them on 16” centers for rafters. Then I’ll be scrounging for decking. I have tar paper-a Craigslist score from when we built the barn. Also have some used 10’ corrugated tin. Hmmm... need 12’ tin. No problem! Back at it tomorrow!


----------



## Baymule

Today I put up 2x8’s on the sides, at the top. I had 8’ 2x4’s and cut off pieces, so I cobbled them together and made my rafters. Once again I used 2 ladders to hold up the boards. 






I got all my scrappy rafters made and put up. I’m tired. Tomorrow I’ll deck it, cover with tar paper and put tin on it. I climbed a ladder to snap a pic of the top.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like ya are putting a real dent in your scrap pile Bay....it is sure looking good too....it won't be long and ya will be recycling your temporary shelter.....


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Looks like ya are putting a real dent in your scrap pile Bay....it is sure looking good too....it won't be long and ya will be recycling your temporary shelter.....


The sheep's "temporary" shelter will be recycled to the burn pile. LOL It's pretty much had it.


----------



## Baymule

Our neighbor Robert cane over to help me with the deck. I couldn’t pick up those sheets of OSB and get them on the roof by myself. I had 3 full sheets and a lot of scraps. So we continued on with my Scrap And Crap building project. We off set the whole pieces and used 2-3 strips at the end of each whole piece. I scrambled around on the roof, Robert stayed on the ground. 






Then we got the tar paper on it and I tacked it down. I had some bent metal drip edge that came in one of the reject lumber piles we bought, so I went and got it. We put it across the front. 






We quit at 3:00. Tired.


----------



## Baymule

Moving slow this morning. Woke up early, but stayed in bed relaxing my sore muscles. LOL Daughter is bringing the grand daughters over this afternoon to help me plant corn and zucchini so I'll have to get out there and make some rows for that. Going to try and get the tin up today.


----------



## Mike CHS

The children turn a chore into fun.


----------



## Baymule

Just finished putting tin on the roof. Still got to pitch the holes with roof sealant, but right now this glass of iced tea is much more important. 

I had 8’ tin for a 12’ roof. I cut 2’6” pieces and laid at the bottom then over lapped them with the 8’ piece. 






I carried the tin and my tools on the mule. 






Done!


----------



## Devonviolet

I'm finally catching up in your progress. It's looking good!  

Is that two little piggies I see peeking of or your red trailer, out yonder???  Piper Pig and Poodle are going to be in heaven, when y'all get that pigpen finished!


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday and today we worked on the Hawg Hut and pen. I put together more boards and got ready to put tin up. DH and Robert built H braces and stretched a span of wire. 

I squared up the corners with slightly used 2x6’s. 







I got my jigsaw puzzle assembled of scraps ready to run tin tomorrow.











Time to pound T-Posts.


----------



## Mike CHS

A lot of progress in those pictures.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like ya was using the up and over method instead of walking around the fences.........makes perfect sense to me....looking really good and almost hawg ready....


----------



## Mike CHS

I put a ladder like that over a fence I was working on and noticed Maisy watching me intently when I was going up and over.  Sure enough when I left the field she was right behind me. I don't know how she got over the top part but she definitely did.


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Looks like ya was using the up and over method instead of walking around the fences.........makes perfect sense to me....looking really good and almost hawg ready....



Yup, going to cut the fence and hang a chain link 4' walk through gate for convenience. But until then, a ladder over the fence sure saves some steps. We are putting up the new fence to keep the pigs from tearing up the garden fence on one side and the outer parameter fence on the other side.


----------



## Baymule

Maisy is one smart dog!


----------



## misfitmorgan

All in all your scraps are serving you very well Bay and the hogs will love their new house. You are one hard working lady!!

It's amazing how buildings differ from place to place. Here you would never build a flat roof because of snow load and ice damming. The tin hanging off the sides would also be a no no as the wind would rip if off in short order.


----------



## Baymule

There isn't much pitch to the roof, but it will shed rain. The tin flaps will get screwed down after I put up the sides to cover the seams--poor peoples edge trim. LOL LOL


----------



## misfitmorgan

Baymule said:


> There isn't much pitch to the roof, but it will shed rain. The tin flaps will get screwed down after I put up the sides to cover the seams--poor peoples edge trim. LOL LOL



We do have "flat" roofs here but "flat" is just condisidered anything less then 4/12 pitch, so we have lots of 3/12 pitch which we put rolled rubber roofing on. I didnt take into account you still had the sides to do and would probly be tacking down the wings  I would blame it on being sick but hey thats probly not the cause.


----------



## Baymule

I got tin hung on the back of the Hawg Hut today. 






DH and Robert stretched a span of wire. DH drove the mule around to the property next to us and ran the winch cable through our fence. 






They hung a gate. 






We knocked off at 2:30 so we could go pick up a 275 gallon tote. The guy was out of blue barrels, I let out a loud NNOOOO!!!!! I need one for a pig feeder! I must have made him feel bad. He said he was getting more on Saturday and he’d give me one.


----------



## Baymule

@Simpleterrier can you give me any pointers on how to hook up a hog nipple to my tote?


----------



## Simpleterrier

A question how thick is the tote?

Is it plastic

If it is say a quarter inch thick. I would just drill a hole I think around 11/16 and then use the nipple as a tap and just screw it in. Then take it back out put some Teflon tape on it and screw back in. 

If it is metal or thin plastic drill an big enough hole  for the threads to pas threw freely find washers o-rings and nuts to fit nipple size. Then in this order nut washer o-ring tote o-ring washer nut.


----------



## Mike CHS

It is really nice seeing you get this done. I know it has been a long time coming.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks @Simpleterrier I was thinking about a pipe extension of a few inches and the washers/nuts. I had not thought about the O-rings, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Simpleterrier

I extended mine out with half inch black iron nipple and coupling.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Nuts washers and o-ring look in the grey conduit section at your local hardware store


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> I extended mine out with half inch black iron nipple and coupling. View attachment 45643


Thanks for the picture and the advice!


----------



## Baymule

The guys ran the last span of wire today. I finished hanging the tin. They pounded all the T-posts and told me clipping them was my job. LOL 

I tried screwing down the poor people’s edge trim, but it was hard. So the men took over, bending it down and screwing it down. 






Here’s a shot of the inside. The open space is where I can feed the pigs from the outside. The blue barrel in the corner is for soured corn, I’ll cut a hole in it so they can eat. The metal bin will be next to the barrel and is for pellet Feed. 






I went back out after supper and clipped the bottom 3 clips on the T-posts. DH dug sassafras roots and I made tea for tomorrow.


----------



## CntryBoy777

You'll have to keep an eye out for the dad-gum wasp nest building going on there....much easier to kill'em 1-2 at a time as a nest of 10+.....lookin' really Great Bay!!....DH may need an extra biscuit or 2 in the morning with that sassafras tea...


----------



## Mike CHS

I think you will have to add a sausage or two with those biscuits.  Looks great.


----------



## Baymule

I keep cans of wasp spray. I don't mind them so much, but not in the places I/we frequent.


----------



## Baymule

WE ARE DONE!! I don’t know who is the happiest, us or the pigs! 

An airial view(I was standing on a ladder). 







Piper and Poodle checking things out. 






This is how we feed pigs!






They’re getting the hang of it.






What’s in here?






I poked a stick through the wire and depressed the hog nipple. They got excited and plowed up the mud. I poked it a few more times and they finally bit the nipple. In moments they both bit down on the nipple and sucked up a drink. We decided to use a blue barrel instead of the tote. 






We are tired, but very satisfied with our hard work. Piper and Poodle like it too!


----------



## Mike CHS

You going to be able to take some recovery time?


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> You going to be able to take some recovery time?


haha, we're getting all 3 grand daughters tomorrow evening.  

AND I just got 53 Cornish Cross chicks and I MUST build chicken tractors. One front pasture that we have raised pigs in is lush with clover and rye grass. The other one is sparse, stunted and sad. Better than what we started with, but not by much, we sprigged it last fall. I'm going to run the chicken tractors in Pasture #1. Everybody says CCX are poop machines, so might as well fertilize the pasture!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Anything has to be better than a stock trlr....but, that has to be like a Palace to them now.....


----------



## Baymule

Ok, I need y'alls opinions. I called it the Pig Palace and DH really liked that name. So what do y'all think?
Pig Palace?
Hawg Hut?


----------



## Latestarter

Swine shack?


----------



## luvmypets

All I know is I already have coined the term Pigtopia.

I really like Hawg Hut, it suits there shelter!


----------



## Latestarter

OK... swine shanty then?


----------



## Baymule

We're gonna go with Pig Palace. Compared to what they've had before, it is a Palace! LOL


----------



## Simpleterrier

Not to be a downer but u better get the hot wire ran along the inside bottom.

Or u will be running after piggies


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> Not to be a downer but u better get the hot wire ran along the inside bottom.
> 
> Or u will be running after piggies


I've never had any get out. They root along the wire, but never root out. First time for everything, but so far, so good. But that is why we double fenced. Their pen is on the outside property line, so we fenced them a pen that is not up against any other fence. If they get out, they won't be OUT. 


I have to thank you for posting your pig set up on my other pig thread. You inspired me to build a sorta-kinda-halfway copy of what you did. I love the water barrel outside the fence with a hog nipple. I had never heard of a hog nipple, I am amazed. So easy! I had the metal feed bin already, but now I can fill it standing outside of the Pig Palace. Same thing with the blue barrel in the corner, so darn easy now! Thank you!


----------



## Simpleterrier

Your welcome. A hog nipple and a barrel is the only way to go.  And for me a hot wire and hog rings some times. The inside of my hut is down about a foot cause I didn't ring the last ones. Now I will have to get some sandstone fill to bring it back up.


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> Your welcome. A hog nipple and a barrel is the only way to go.  And for me a hot wire and hog rings some times. The inside of my hut is down about a foot cause I didn't ring the last ones. Now I will have to get some sandstone fill to bring it back up.



What size hog rings do you use? And do you ring them when they are small weaners? These were 4 1/2 months old already, I don't see me holding them down to ring their nose. LOL


----------



## Wehner Homestead

We use hog nipples on all of our waterers. When DH showed pigs, they ran water lines and put the nipples on them and didnt have to fill waterers all summer. Of course the lines had to be drained for winter. 

I like having my pigs around to feed all of the scraps to. Some batches of ours are more enjoyable than others. The ones we have now are really uneasy. I haven’t really tried to tame them though. They’ll be gone in about 6 weeks now. 

Are you leaving them boars or castrating them?


----------



## BoboFarm

I love the setup! Where'd you get the blue barrel? I can't seem to find any around me. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places...?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know that I'm late on the naming...but, catching up on threads....ya could call it Porky's Haven....


----------



## Baymule

I love the hog nipples! I never knew! 

yes, I am leaving them as boars. At this point, what's the point of castrating them? We slaughtered a 1-2 year old boar last year and he was delicious! 

@BoboFarm  look on Craigslist under blue barrels.


----------



## BoboFarm

I found a place that sells them that's a couple of hours away. CL the first place I looked. I went to a restaurant supply store for a couple of things and asked if they had any or knew of anyone that had them. The manager suggested using one of their food grade trash barrels. I havn't seen them used so I wasn't sure if they would work. They're $10 each.


----------



## BoboFarm

Ok, so now I'm perplexed. I have been looking on CL for blue barrels for over a month now on my work PC and could only find them in California. I look on CL on my phone and several places around me have them. What gives? Why would looking on my phone be different than my PC? Oh well, at least I found them


----------



## Baymule

BoboFarm said:


> I found a place that sells them that's a couple of hours away. CL the first place I looked. I went to a restaurant supply store for a couple of things and asked if they had any or knew of anyone that had them. The manager suggested using one of their food grade trash barrels. I havn't seen them used so I wasn't sure if they would work. They're $10 each.


For $10 I'd sure go for it.


----------



## Simpleterrier

I ring them when I first get them and I use brass rings I get at tsc. 

Blue barrels guys around us give them away for free same as the fifteen gallon ones


----------



## BoboFarm

So the guy on CL has 55 gallon blue barrels for $30 each and they are not cleaned out. They've been used to hold food oils (flaxseed, canola, etc.). They are closed top with two bung caps. I'm trying to decide if I want to spend the money for them or go for the food-grade plastic trashcans for $10. My concern is the trashcan losing structural integrity holding water. The plastic seems more flexible than on the blue barrels.


----------



## Baymule

@BoboFarm The blue barrels I used in the pig pen for feeder and water are some that I have had for years. I used them for feed barrels for probably 8-10 years in a portable building. Then we moved here and I stood up things like shovels, rakes, hoes, etc in them for the past 3 years. I haven't gone easy on them, they are good thick plastic and have held up well.


----------



## Baymule

I have a funny story. Our son came in for the Easter holiday, his job shut down for a week. It's been nice to have him here, relaxed and not having to hurry back to work or on his way to a job. 

We kept the two little grand daughters, age 18 months and 3 years old for the weekend. My son took the 3 year old for a walk, she wanted to go see the pigs. 

DS "You want to go see Bacon and Pork Chop?"
#2 "Their names are Piper and Poodle."
DS "No, they are named Bacon and Pork Chop."
#2 "That's not their name, they are Piper and Poodle."
DS "No, they're Bacon and Pork Chop."
#2 "Piper and Poodle."
DS "Bacon and Pork Chop."
#2 "That's what they'll be when they DIE. Right NOW they are Piper and Poodle."


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Kids say the darnedest things!! 

What DS was thinking:


----------



## Baymule

Wehner Homestead said:


> Kids say the darnedest things!!
> 
> What DS was thinking:


DS was picking at her, she likes to argue. At 3 years old, she's a ring tailed tooter! When she got exasperated with him and emphatically stated "That's what they'll be when they DIE, right NOW they are Piper and Poodle," he about hit the dirt laughing.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That’s awesome!


----------



## goatgurl

that granddaughter is going to give you a run for your money one of these days.  I guess she told ds straight out.  loving the porcine palace and I bet the pigs love it too.  I can't wait to see how the herefords taste.  the large blacks we have butchered have been awesome eating but sooo want to try 'em there pretty pigs


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> "That's what they'll be when they DIE. Right NOW they are Piper and Poodle."



    

Goatgurl got it right.  That girl is going to give y'all a run for your money some day!!!​


----------



## Mike CHS

But it sure sounds like she knows what the real purpose is.


----------



## Baymule

She does know what pigs are for. When we had the last two slaughtered, she came over to spend the night. Munching on a pork chop, she commented that she missed the pigs. I told her that we had them turned into meat and that she was eating one now. Do you like pork chops? She said, Yes I do! Then she laughed and said PIGS CAN'T BITE ME NOW! And she took another bite. 

( I always cautioned her about sticking her fingers in the wire because the pigs would bite her)


----------



## Baymule

Updated pics. Piper







Poodle






They are looking good enough to eat! We’ll take them to slaughter in mid July.


----------



## Mike CHS

What's the approximate butcher weight when you take them in?  They look solid rather than loaded with fat.


----------



## Baymule

We're shooting for 300 pounds. We'll see if they get there. They get unlimited pellet 14% feed and soured corn. I have a "pig bucket" on the counter and they get kitchen trimmings. We buy eggs at Aldi's for them and I boil the eggs. I like the pigs, but they are not getting MY eggs! LOL 

They have a finished look to them. Feeding the soured corn gives the meat a good flavor.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bacon and Pork Chop look delicious! Oh oh I mean Piper and Poodle look great!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Latestarter

They sure look good Bay. You can see they've trampled their pen right down to that sugar sand you have so much of.


----------



## mystang89

Do you weigh them before butcher and if so how?


----------



## luvmypets

We mix in acorns and apples when we finish our pigs, gives the fat that extra


----------



## mystang89

luvmypets said:


> We mix in acorns and apples when we finish our pigs, gives the fat that extra


I plan on mixing apples in with mine too... When I smoke them


----------



## Baymule

mystang89 said:


> Do you weigh them before butcher and if so how?



Generally we get a live weight at slaughter drop off, then a hanging weight after they are skinned and gutted. They have weight tapes that you can wrap around their bellies right behind their front legs, but good luck on that! Mine wouldn't hold still for that. LOL



luvmypets said:


> We mix in acorns and apples when we finish our pigs, gives the fat that extra



We usually pick up or rake up the acorns in the yard for the pigs, but these two will be gone before that. So, we'll just let the sheep out, they have their favorite tree they run to first.


----------



## Mike CHS

How does Hereford meat compare to Berkshire?  The folks next to us at the Farmers Market were selling meat from their Berkshire pigs and we traded them some plants for some sausage.  I just cooked that up and if someone asked me to guess what kind of meat it was I wouldn't have been sure it was pork.  The texture was more like our ground lamb sausage.


----------



## Baymule

Our first feeder pigs were half Berkshire and half Large Black.  Their meat was good. We have 1 of these hogs sold and half of the other, which gives us a half. So we'll be finding out.

Honestly, the best pork we have raised yet is those two grown hogs we bought last year for $75. We kept them 36 days, fed them soured corn and took them to slaughter. The fat was marbled in the meat, it had a good flavor and even though they were older hogs, the meat was tender. Have no idea what kind of hogs they were.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have never had sausage as lean as this.  I made patties and when I was cooking, I had to add some olive oil to keep it from sticking.  Of course I guess that is on the processor for how much fat was added.  They sell half or whole but their prices are on the extreme side since I think they usually deal a bit closer to Nashville.


----------



## Baymule

Pork can be too lean. It has a lot to do with how they are fed. The sour corn I fed the last hogs, I believe, had a lot to do with how they tasted. Fat adds flavor.


----------



## RollingAcres

How are Bacon and Pork Chop doing? Are they almost ready?


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> How are Bacon and Pork Chop doing? Are they almost ready?


They have a July 11 slaughter date.


----------



## RollingAcres

Oh perfect! Just in time for my birthday pig roast!


----------



## Baymule

We sold the other half of hog today, so both hogs are pre-sold. The couple today that are buying the half hog also want 10 pounds of the lamb that we are taking as well.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Are you not keeping any of them for yourself?  How will you know how you like Herefords if you don't eat any of 'em????


----------



## Mini Horses

I suspect she has enough of the others in the freezer to hold her until she feeds out two more Herefords!!    They are pretty to look at tho.


----------



## RollingAcres

Yay!


----------



## Baymule

I'm going to keep 1 package of pork chops to try for ourselves. And yes, I still have plenty of pork from last fall. These boys have really grown off good and look to be between 250 and 300 pounds. They are on straight sour corn now, no pellets. And they still get the proceeds of the "pig bucket" which they enjoy.


----------



## Mike CHS

What's the net meat weight that you get from this kind?


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> What's the net meat weight that you get from this kind?


You mean from this breed? Don't know yet. I sure like the way they look so finished. They are good looking hogs.


----------



## Mike CHS

I did mean breed.  They looked great in the last pictures you posted of them.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> #2 "That's what they'll be when they DIE. Right NOW they are Piper and Poodle."


  

OMG!!!  That is Soooo funny!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Updated pics. Piper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are looking good enough to eat! We’ll take them to slaughter in mid July.


They really ARE looking good enough to eat!!!  

Maybe one day DH will give in and agree to let me raise some bacon and pork chops!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Took a couple of pics today. They were eating corn cobs, I put up cream corn today. They have been fed good. Squash, rutabaga, watermelon rinds, kitchen scraps, weeds from the garden, their pellets and soured corn.


----------



## Mike CHS

They really look solid without a huge amount of fat.


----------



## RollingAcres

They sure are looking good!


----------



## Baymule

We loaded them up last night. I skipped a couple of feedings, so they were hungry. My husband backed the trailer up several days ago and I opened the end gate so they could get used to looking at it and it wouldn't be something new. I put a tub in it and dumped their stinky sour corn in it and DH opened the pen gate. They came out, snuffling around, making no attempt to get in the trailer. 

But I had a secret weapon. BOILED EGGS!  I smushed one in my hand and tossed it in the trailer. They caught a whiff of it and came charging in. I lobbed some more in the front of the trailer and they rushed forward. SLAM! The end gate shut and SLAM! the mid-divider gate shut. Have never had a problem loading hogs. Greed gets 'em every time.

Then we loaded up Dinner the wether lamb. I've been stroking his neck at feeding time for a week or so and it was easy to slip a rope around his neck and tie it up. Then the fun began. He lunged, flew up in the air (who knew sheep had wings?) and ran circles around me. I had a halter of sorts to put on him and he wasn't having it. I tackled him and we both went rolling in the sheep lot, mud and poop. My husband rushed up to help and together we held him and got the halter (really a dog harness) on him and to the trailer we went. 

I was afraid of Dinner getting too close to the divider gate and the hogs grabbing his leg, so I tied him to the back of the trailer. He didn't like this and started climbing, yelling his head off. Wound up cross tying him. I checked on him several times before we went to bed and he was ok. Not happy, but ok. Normally I take the lambs separately, but it was only one and I didn't want to make a special trip for one. He was about a year old and needed to go.


----------



## Devonviolet

You crack me up!!!   


Who knew sheep could fly???


----------



## Mike CHS

_I'm pretty sure it was a jumping wether that finally did my shoulder in. I was moving him to a temporary pen and only about 150' and about every 3 steps he would jump straight up high enough that his feet were almost level with my shoulder. Of course I'm pulling the 150 pound critter and when he jumped it would pull my arm up and backwards._


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> _I'm pretty sure it was a jumping wether that finally did my shoulder in. I was moving him to a temporary pen and only about 150' and about every 3 steps he would jump straight up high enough that his feet were almost level with my shoulder. Of course I'm pulling the 150 pound critter and when he jumped it would pull my arm up and backwards._


And that's called the joys of being a farmer!


----------



## Baymule

Hogs and lamb were delivered. The owner asked what kind of hogs they were. I was sorta surprised that he hadn't seen Hereford Hogs before. After all, he is in the business of turning animals into meat and has seen  LOT of hogs.


----------



## RollingAcres

When will you find out their hanging weight? If I remember correctly you are not keeping the hogs(sold them) at all?
And the lamb is for your own consumption?


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> When will you find out their hanging weight? If I remember correctly you are not keeping the hogs(sold them) at all?
> And the lamb is for your own consumption?


I'll call tomorrow and yep, sold them both. The lamb is mostly ours, sold 10 pounds to one of the people buying half a hog. I love me some lamb burger tacos!


----------



## Baymule

Hanging weight on Piper (the one with the most white) is 188 pounds.

Hanging weight on Poodle is 178 pounds.

Hanging weight on the lamb is 51 pounds.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Did u get a live weight also


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> Did u get a live weight also


No, they don't have a live weight scale.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Found this that says a pig that has a hanging weight of 180 lbs was about 250 live weight. (If hanging weight is the same as "dressed" weight?)

_*Around 28% of a hog’s live weight is inedible product removed during the slaughter and dressing procedure bringing our 250 lb. live hog to 180 lbs. dressed.*"
_
https://www.oda.state.ok.us/food/fs-hogweight.pdf


----------



## Simpleterrier

Oh most around us have scales u run across right after u unload


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> Oh most around us have scales u run across right after u unload


The other place we use has scales and they are weighed when they are unloaded. I like knowing live weight.


----------



## Baymule

We picked up the meat a week ago and got it delivered. We took half a hog to Carthage, 1 1/2 hours away to a friend's house. They also bought 10 pounds of lamb. We traded 10 pounds of lamb to our hay guy and we gave some chops, leg of lamb and burger to our DD and family. We are left with leg of lamb, ribs and some chops. 

@farmerjan we kept a package of pork chops and fried them. They were good!


----------



## Mike CHS

It seems we gain one fan of sheep meat one person at a time.  I cooked some of our sheep chops to our butcher's wife yesterday and she was amazed at how good it tasted.  This is from a butcher shop that has been in business for 20+ years and they raise sheep.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> It seems we gain one fan of sheep meat one person at a time.  I cooked some of our sheep chops to our butcher's wife yesterday and she was amazed at how good it tasted.  This is from a butcher shop that has been in business for 20+ years and they raise sheep.


It makes you wonder, doesn't it?


----------



## Carla D

Baymule said:


> I found 2 Hereford boars 4 1/2 months old on Craigslist. We went and got them today. I have long admired Hereford Hogs and am delighted to find these! As usual, I have no hog pen ready and won’t be putting them in the pasture we sprigged with Bermuda and Bahia. So I guess we better get busy! @misfitmorgan
> 
> We went to Como to pick them up and made new friends. The couple that sold them has registered Herefords, ours are 3/4 Hereford. What nice people! It was like meeting a sister I didn’t know I had! I called @Devonviolet on our way home. Would have loved to stop and visited with them, but in the pouring rain, we just wanted to get home.
> 
> We stopped at Tractor Supply and three people stopped to admire the pigs! They are beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 43948
> 
> View attachment 43949
> 
> View attachment 43950
> 
> View attachment 43951



They are very pretty Herefords. I’m curious. Do you have a collection of different animals, love bacon, run a rescue, or not particular on the breed of pig. You have shown some pictures of very nice looking pigs, but there seems to be a nonspecific preference. You don’t have to answer if you don’t want to. I just found it interesting.


----------



## Latestarter

Bay is a "seek and ye shall find shopper"... She finds "deals" that many here dream about, and takes advantage of them. So if you can get feeder pigs at below market value and raise them up for the freezer, many/any of the breeds will do.


----------



## Carla D

Latestarter said:


> Bay is a "seek and ye shall find shopper"... She finds "deals" that many here dream about, and takes advantage of them. So if you can get feeder pigs at below market value and raise them up for the freezer, many/any of the breeds will do.


Thank you. Things are kind of run that way on our hobby farm as well. We try to not pay more than $40-50 for 30# feeders. We have yet to buy a big pig. We only have one pig we believe is purebred, he’s a Hereford. And my goats, I bought 9 for $45 which I thought was a great deal. Then I learned how much time goes into such young babies, how much it cost for formula, hay, and minimal equipment. It kinda feels like bait and switch. But, I’d do it all over again if I get that chance. I think that is pretty cool that we aren’t the only ones who prefers “cheap or good deals”. Thank you.


----------



## Carla D

Baymule said:


> I found 2 Hereford boars 4 1/2 months old on Craigslist. We went and got them today. I have long admired Hereford Hogs and am delighted to find these! As usual, I have no hog pen ready and won’t be putting them in the pasture we sprigged with Bermuda and Bahia. So I guess we better get busy! @misfitmorgan
> 
> We went to Como to pick them up and made new friends. The couple that sold them has registered Herefords, ours are 3/4 Hereford. What nice people! It was like meeting a sister I didn’t know I had! I called @Devonviolet on our way home. Would have loved to stop and visited with them, but in the pouring rain, we just wanted to get home.
> 
> We stopped at Tractor Supply and three people stopped to admire the pigs! They are beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 43948
> 
> View attachment 43949
> 
> View attachment 43950
> 
> View attachment 43951



Baymule, you are an inspiration. You and your husband seem to have the energy of a twenty year old, the “fly by the seat of your pants”, and the courage to jump in and go for it when the opportunity or notion strikes. You mush be living a magnificent life. That’s great!


----------



## Carla D

Bay, what is soured corn? Is that a southern thing, your own recipe, or something that can be bought? I’ve never heard of it here in Wisconsin. But, then again, your iced tea is different than ours too. In the south it steeps, here it generally comes out of a can.


----------



## Latestarter

Carla D said:


> Then I learned how much time goes into such young babies, how much it cost for formula, hay, and minimal equipment.


If you are still feeding those goats formula, you should gradually switch them over to just plain old whole milk from the grocery store. Don't do it all at once, but mix until you can swap them over. Lots cheaper and easier and most on here have found it to be better in the long run.

Soured corn is basically fermenting it, but with milk vice just water.  Take the corn and cover it with milk and let it stand for a few days. It will smell some awful to you, but to the pigs, it's nectar from the gods.

Iced tea out of a can? Really? What happened to tea bags in a container with boiling water, then chill?  Someone had to "steep" it before it went in the can...


----------



## Baymule

Hi @Carla D thanks for all the nice comments! 

We aren't animal collectors, don't run a rescue and don't have a specific breed of pigs that we favor, although I generally look for heritage breeds. I don't want to breed and raise hogs, but I sure will support the breeders who are keeping the genetics of heritage breeds alive. I like to raise feeder pigs, take the to slaughter and be done until next time.  So far we have raised 3 Large Black/Berkshire pigs, 3 Red Wattle pigs, 2 Hereford hogs. Last fall, I found 2 grown hogs, a 2 year old sow and boar, $75 for both. So we went and got them. Fed them soured corn for 32 days, took to slaughter, sold half of one, gave half away and kept one. Just recently I found a 3 year old Red Wattle boar for $100. We bought him and I fed him out on soured corn for 38 days. Hanging weight was 506 pounds! We just had pork chops tonight and one will cover a dinner plate. 

Soured corn. If you feed corn to a pig, a LOT of it goes right through them, you can see the corn kernels in their poop. To sour corn; pour a large coffee can of whole corn in a bucket, cover with water plus a little extra. Let it set a few days, it will absorb water and start to ferment, or sour. It will get a sour, stinky smell to it. The fermenting starts pre-digesting the corn, making it easier for the pigs to digest. To make it even better, pour milk, whey or buttermilk in the corn bucket. It also puts a good flavor in the meat, and in my case, buying old hogs that nobody wants, it cleans up the meat. 

What kind of pigs have you raised? 



Carla D said:


> Baymule, you are an inspiration. You and your husband seem to have the energy of a twenty year old, the “fly by the seat of your pants”, and the courage to jump in and go for it when the opportunity or notion strikes. You mush be living a magnificent life. That’s great!



I am 63, DH is 73. We are healthy, we work on our farm and eat well. He and I both are risk takers. We have had colossal failures and success as well. I have always been a jump in the deep end and learn to swim kind of person. LOL I took a risk on a 820 pound boar-the risk that I would have 506 pounds hanging weight of meat, with "boar taint". Boar taint is some stinky meat with an after taste. Hence the soured corn. But there is still the risk. I have processed old deer bucks that had "taint" and the meat stunk. I just spiced the heck out of it and made sausage-by the time I got through with it-it was good! LOL
Iced tea from a can is not iced tea! Boiling hot water over tea bags and allowed to steep. Then mix sugar in it, add water and make it by the half gallon to a gallon. 

And yes, by the grace of God, we live a magnificent life.


----------



## Carla D

Baymule said:


> Hi @Carla D thanks for all the nice comments!
> 
> We aren't animal collectors, don't run a rescue and don't have a specific breed of pigs that we favor, although I generally look for heritage breeds. I don't want to breed and raise hogs, but I sure will support the breeders who are keeping the genetics of heritage breeds alive. I like to raise feeder pigs, take the to slaughter and be done until next time.  So far we have raised 3 Large Black/Berkshire pigs, 3 Red Wattle pigs, 2 Hereford hogs. Last fall, I found 2 grown hogs, a 2 year old sow and boar, $75 for both. So we went and got them. Fed them soured corn for 32 days, took to slaughter, sold half of one, gave half away and kept one. Just recently I found a 3 year old Red Wattle boar for $100. We bought him and I fed him out on soured corn for 38 days. Hanging weight was 506 pounds! We just had pork chops tonight and one will cover a dinner plate.
> 
> Soured corn. If you feed corn to a pig, a LOT of it goes right through them, you can see the corn kernels in their poop. To sour corn; pour a large coffee can of whole corn in a bucket, cover with water plus a little extra. Let it set a few days, it will absorb water and start to ferment, or sour. It will get a sour, stinky smell to it. The fermenting starts pre-digesting the corn, making it easier for the pigs to digest. To make it even better, pour milk, whey or buttermilk in the corn bucket. It also puts a good flavor in the meat, and in my case, buying old hogs that nobody wants, it cleans up the meat.
> 
> What kind of pigs have you raised?
> 
> 
> 
> I am 63, DH is 73. We are healthy, we work on our farm and eat well. He and I both are risk takers. We have had colossal failures and success as well. I have always been a jump in the deep end and learn to swim kind of person. LOL I took a risk on a 820 pound boar-the risk that I would have 506 pounds hanging weight of meat, with "boar taint". Boar taint is some stinky meat with an after taste. Hence the soured corn. But there is still the risk. I have processed old deer bucks that had "taint" and the meat stunk. I just spiced the heck out of it and made sausage-by the time I got through with it-it was good! LOL
> Iced tea from a can is not iced tea! Boiling hot water over tea bags and allowed to steep. Then mix sugar in it, add water and make it by the half gallon to a gallon.
> 
> And yes, by the grace of God, we live a magnificent life.



You really are a gem. I hope to be like you in 25-30 years. My husband and father in law have been raising mixed breeds. Our sows we were told are a mix of Hampshire and Berkshire. Our boar, the previous owners weren’t sure what he was. We think there could be Old Spot Glaucashire? We have one pure breed Hereford boar. He used to be a sweetheart. But now he’s starting to display dominance over his people. He did however take a butt whooping from the two girls in the pictures. He’s supposed to be their dancing partner. We’re not sure if that’s going to work out. The two girls and our 14 brand new babies are a mixture of our big boar and Hampshire/Berkshire mix. We kinda think we probably get the best of the involved breeds with our “mutt pigs”. None of them have ever been mean in any way to us except our Hereford. And a couple of our “mutt teenage boars” were pretty darn mean to a few of our other pigs. They tried to kill our “Gimpy”. He was born not quite right. He had a limp and was possibly partially blind. We think he was damaged during his birth. His momma had some pretty significant issues farrowing. Her babies were about 3x the size they should have been and needed vet assistance with many of her piglets. We kinda do the craigslist thing as well. We shop for cheap feeders, raise them. Sell or eat the boys and keep and breed the girls.


----------



## Baymule

Y'all sound like you have quite the pig farm! Would love to see pictures!


----------



## Carla D

Baymule said:


> Hi @Carla D thanks for all the nice comments!
> 
> We aren't animal collectors, don't run a rescue and don't have a specific breed of pigs that we favor, although I generally look for heritage breeds. I don't want to breed and raise hogs, but I sure will support the breeders who are keeping the genetics of heritage breeds alive. I like to raise feeder pigs, take the to slaughter and be done until next time.  So far we have raised 3 Large Black/Berkshire pigs, 3 Red Wattle pigs, 2 Hereford hogs. Last fall, I found 2 grown hogs, a 2 year old sow and boar, $75 for both. So we went and got them. Fed them soured corn for 32 days, took to slaughter, sold half of one, gave half away and kept one. Just recently I found a 3 year old Red Wattle boar for $100. We bought him and I fed him out on soured corn for 38 days. Hanging weight was 506 pounds! We just had pork chops tonight and one will cover a dinner plate.
> 
> Soured corn. If you feed corn to a pig, a LOT of it goes right through them, you can see the corn kernels in their poop. To sour corn; pour a large coffee can of whole corn in a bucket, cover with water plus a little extra. Let it set a few days, it will absorb water and start to ferment, or sour. It will get a sour, stinky smell to it. The fermenting starts pre-digesting the corn, making it easier for the pigs to digest. To make it even better, pour milk, whey or buttermilk in the corn bucket. It also puts a good flavor in the meat, and in my case, buying old hogs that nobody wants, it cleans up the meat.
> 
> What kind of pigs have you raised?
> 
> 
> 
> I am 63, DH is 73. We are healthy, we work on our farm and eat well. He and I both are risk takers. We have had colossal failures and success as well. I have always been a jump in the deep end and learn to swim kind of person. LOL I took a risk on a 820 pound boar-the risk that I would have 506 pounds hanging weight of meat, with "boar taint". Boar taint is some stinky meat with an after taste. Hence the soured corn. But there is still the risk. I have processed old deer bucks that had "taint" and the meat stunk. I just spiced the heck out of it and made sausage-by the time I got through with it-it was good! LOL
> Iced tea from a can is not iced tea! Boiling hot water over tea bags and allowed to steep. Then mix sugar in it, add water and make it by the half gallon to a gallon.
> 
> And yes, by the grace of God, we live a magnificent life.


Would that soured corn work with ground corn? We have been recently buying shucked corn and that’s what we started feeding our pigs. Yes, there was a lot of “corn” deposits in our pastures. They bought a grinder, I think that’s what’s it’s called. Now there is a whole lot less corn deposits. But, we may eventually end up eating our boar. From what I’ve read it’s the light or white colored boars that have a greater risk of boar taint. That he is. There’s a picture of him. He’s been the sweetest boar ever. But DH and FIL are a bit Leary of him. I’ve never been scared of him until one of our teenage boars turned mean. Spots too big to manage a bad boar day with.


----------



## Baymule

Try the soured corn, it is a bit of work, I keep 4-7 buckets going, depending on how many I am feeding. Yes you can sour the ground corn. It will be a bit messier, than whole kernel, but I guess that's why they call it "slop" LOL

Here is a link telling how to test for boar taint. I have never done it, have only had two big boars, neither of which I was eager to get close to. This site is packed with information on pigs. Show it to your husband and FIL.

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2012/03/23/have-your-pig-and-eat-it-too/


----------



## Carla D

Baymule said:


> Y'all sound like you have quite the pig farm! Would love to see pictures!



It really isn’t much. We have pigs on about 1.5 acres in about 4-5 pasture/corral areas. But, here’s some pictures of most of our pigs right now. I think I actually have pictures of all of our farm animals, except our baby goats. Sorry, I didn’t mean to take over your post. We also have 8 5-6 week old bucklings and two big boy cats which are our house cats.


----------



## Baymule

Nice farm you have! Don't worry, we all hijack each other's threads. LOL


----------



## Carla D

Baymule said:


> Try the soured corn, it is a bit of work, I keep 4-7 buckets going, depending on how many I am feeding. Yes you can sour the ground corn. It will be a bit messier, than whole kernel, but I guess that's why they call it "slop" LOL
> 
> Here is a link telling how to test for boar taint. I have never done it, have only had two big boars, neither of which I was eager to get close to. This site is packed with information on pigs. Show it to your husband and FIL.
> 
> http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2012/03/23/have-your-pig-and-eat-it-too/


Thank you. I will show that to him.


----------



## Carla D

Baymule said:


> Try the soured corn, it is a bit of work, I keep 4-7 buckets going, depending on how many I am feeding. Yes you can sour the ground corn. It will be a bit messier, than whole kernel, but I guess that's why they call it "slop" LOL
> 
> Here is a link telling how to test for boar taint. I have never done it, have only had two big boars, neither of which I was eager to get close to. This site is packed with information on pigs. Show it to your husband and FIL.
> 
> http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2012/03/23/have-your-pig-and-eat-it-too/


This was very interesting. I had no idea about most of it. Thank you.


----------



## Baymule

Carla D said:


> You really are a gem. I hope to be like you in 25-30 years.



You already are! You are living the dream I had for years, but it only recently came true a few years ago. In the meantime, we lived in town, I had chickens in the backyard, a garden in the front and horses on some land we owned outside of town. It finally all came together and we couldn't be happier. YOU are already there!


----------



## Carla D

Thank you. We live in town too. It is actually my SIL property. I think she really enjoys when new animals come to the farm and the babies. She loves babies. And I really love seeing my daughter growing up with these kinds of experiences. She is such a free spirit with a huge heart for life, people, and the animals


----------



## Baymule

I would be VERY careful letting your little girl in with the pigs. All it takes is one bite to draw blood and it could get bad. I never allow my grand daughters in with the pigs. I don't let them stick their fingers through the wire either. Maybe let your daughter in with ONE pig, but not in the middle of the herd. And always with you or your husband in there as well. She looks like she loves the pigs very much, but I would be very careful.


----------



## greybeard

What she said. /\

They can bite hard and even if they didn't initially bite, it would be way too easy for them to inadvertently knock a child down and it might be difficult for her to get up un-assisted if she is in the pen alone.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X3!


----------



## Carla D

Baymule said:


> I would be VERY careful letting your little girl in with the pigs. All it takes is one bite to draw blood and it could get bad. I never allow my grand daughters in with the pigs. I don't let them stick their fingers through the wire either. Maybe let your daughter in with ONE pig, but not in the middle of the herd. And always with you or your husband in there as well. She looks like she loves the pigs very much, but I would be very careful.


I agree with you 100%. She hasn’t been allowed in their pens with them alone, only with an adult being in there with her. My husband and I were there with her, only not in the pictures. We won’t let her in the farrowing stalls alone either. Our pigs are much bigger this year than they were last year, more experienced, and a lot more protective of their babies this time around. This spring they were in crates which really contained their movement. This isn’t the case this year. They have enough room now to move around, turn around, and ultimately “guard” their babies. Into the point where I don’t feel comfortable in their pens without a fork or a fearful BIG stick for my own safety. My husband is a little different though. Our breeding stock has gotten way to big and are older now to the point where they are less predictable. Even I’m only comfortable being in the pen with only our two young gilts, and that is only long enough to close them inside the barn at night. But, yes she really does love the pigs too. I won’t let her in with the goats alone anymore, not even for 30 seconds. They are every bit as big as she is. But now they have small horns, are stronger, and a bit more crazy with their play than they were a few weeks ago.


----------



## Carla D

greybeard said:


> What she said. /\
> 
> They can bite hard and even if they didn't initially bite, it would be way too easy for them to inadvertently knock a child down and it might be difficult for her to get up un-assisted if she is in the pen alone.


I do agree with the both of you.


----------



## Baymule

@Carla D somewhere in this thread is the Pig Palace we built so that I can feed and water from MY side of the fence. I got tired of fending off pigs that had the ability to take me down. The Red Wattles are the only pigs that didn't give me the creeps. Anyway, I love the set up we have now. I no longer have to go in the pen to feed or water. I love it. You might show it to your husband and FIL for the groups of young boars or pigs destined for slaughter.


----------



## Carla D

Baymule said:


> @Carla D somewhere in this thread is the Pig Palace we built so that I can feed and water from MY side of the fence. I got tired of fending off pigs that had the ability to take me down. The Red Wattles are the only pigs that didn't give me the creeps. Anyway, I love the set up we have now. I no longer have to go in the pen to feed or water. I love it. You might show it to your husband and FIL for the groups of young boars or pigs destined for slaughter.


I did see pictures of the pig palace you built. That is really awesome. I’ll try to take a picture of our pig hut. Spot loves it. But we’ve also seen as many as three big pregnant sows coming out of there. It was kinda like a clown car. They just kept coming out.


----------



## Carla D

Is this your Pig Palace? I think it’s a pretty darn sweet setup.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> WE ARE DONE!! I don’t know who is the happiest, us or the pigs!
> 
> An airial view(I was standing on a ladder).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piper and Poodle checking things out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we feed pigs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re getting the hang of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s in here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I poked a stick through the wire and depressed the hog nipple. They got excited and plowed up the mud. I poked it a few more times and they finally bit the nipple. In moments they both bit down on the nipple and sucked up a drink. We decided to use a blue barrel instead of the tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are tired, but very satisfied with our hard work. Piper and Poodle like it too!


I like the pig palace very much!  Chris wouldn’t want to part with his blue barrels !!


----------

